# Demande de parrainage Nespresso



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous!

je compte bientôt faire l'acquisition d'une machine Nespresso, et j'ai appris que les clients qui ont acheté leur machine cette année peuvent parrainer un futur client !

Si l'un d'entre vous a acheté une machine cette année et qu'il veut faire une B.A. , je serai ravi d'être parrainé !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

What else?


----------



## cl97 (17 Décembre 2008)

je veux bien  faut faire quoi


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2008)

Lui envoyer un des bons que tu dois avoir reçu par courrier (si tu fais partie du club nespresso).
PS : Le parrain ne reçoit rien, seul le parrainné a 70&#8364; de reduc sur la machine.


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

cl97 a dit:


> je veux bien  faut faire quoi



Je crois que tu as juste à te connecter sur ton compte, a aller sur la page de parrainage, et ensuite tu dois saisir mes coordonnées. Tu valides, et c'est fini !

Ensuite de mon coté je reçois un mail avec un lien vers le site et je peux imprimer le bon de réduction. J'envoie le tout à Nespresso France avec preuve d'achat et tout les documents, et lorsque ma réduction est validée je suis remboursé.

PS: j'ai un pote qui m'a envoyé l'offre, mais je crois que ça fait plus d'un an qu'il a sa machine, donc ça marche pas. Mais si tu as ta machine depuis moins d'un an c'est ok !



> Lui envoyer un des bons que tu dois avoir reçu par courrier (si tu fais partie du club nespresso).
> PS : Le parrain ne reçoit rien, seul le parrainné a 70&#8364; de reduc sur la machine.


Ah bon? nul! moi j'avais lu qq part que le parrain touchait 20 euros...


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2008)

'Tain mais c'est la crise a ce point la pour faire le crevard sur 20 euros ???


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> 'Tain mais c'est la crise a ce point la pour faire le crevard sur 20 euros ???



Bah c'est toujours plus sympa si le parrain en profite aussi !
Tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Bah c'est toujours plus sympa si le parrain en profite aussi !


 
Ma! Bananito, lé parrrain y né profite pas, il récupère son n'dû, c'est tout.
Montre un peu de respect, s'il te plaît.





Mais, il est fermé le fil des amateurs de café ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2008)

I'll make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Bah c'est toujours plus sympa si le parrain en profite aussi !



Je profite de ce dont j'ai envie. Ce n'est pas à toi de décider à ma place.

Alors comme ça, on a envie de se faire péter la capsule à Noël...


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Je profite de ce dont j'ai envie. Ce n'est pas à toi de décider à ma place.
> 
> Alors comme ça, on a envie de se faire péter la capsule à Noël...



La banane de Martinique, rien ne peut la battre !
Je n'ai pas peur de toi, le Parrain !

Va falloir un gros chèque de 70 pour acheter mon silence,
parceque j'ai pas peur de balancer, moi ! :hein:


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> La banane de Martinique, rien ne peut la battre !
> Je n'ai pas peur de toi, le Parrain !
> 
> Va falloir un gros chèque de 70 pour acheter mon silence,
> parceque j'ai pas peur de balancer, moi ! :hein:



Faudrait pas prendre le melon


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> La banane de Martinique, rien ne peut la battre !
> Je n'ai pas peur de toi, le Parrain !






En attendant, c'est flambé au rhum blanc, que je vais te déguster, petit !


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Faudrait pas prendre le melon



Hey! Ramène pas ta fraise, ou tu va prendre des pruneaux dans l'citron !
On rigole pas avec le Parrain !


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> En attendant, c'est flambé au rhum blanc, que je vais te déguster, petit !



Et toi, Totof, si tu veux ma peau, tu risques de te prendre une belle gamelle !!! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

Bon, si t'es une banane de Martinique, vivant en Martinique, on peut discuter d'un parrainage...


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, si t'es une banane de Martinique, vivant en Martinique, on peut discuter d'un parrainage...



Le concombre m'a démasqué 
Je suis pas martiniquais, mais j'y suis allé, et j'y ai choppé la Banane !

Le jour, je suis une personne comme tout le monde, mais lorsque je me connecte sur le net, je me transforme en super banane avec des super pouvoirs ! ---==##  ##==---

BANANA POWA !!!


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2008)

Tu vas finir comme super tomate, tu verras :love:


----------



## bananafighter (17 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu vas finir comme super tomate, tu verras :love:



Super Tomate ? ce ringard avec une cape ?
Il est trop vieux ce mec! tout frippé...
On devrait plutôt l'appeler "Super Tomate séchée" !!! 
il est plus bon à rien, à part finir sur une _bruschetta !_

Alors que la banane reste toujours "fresh" dans son étuis protecteur naturel !!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu vas finir comme super tomate, tu verras :love:


Écrasé ?!...





bananafighter a dit:


> _(...)_
> 
> Alors que la banane reste toujours "fresh" dans son étuis protecteur naturel !!!


Tu parles de ta camisole ?!...


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> 'Tain mais c'est la crise a ce point la pour faire le crevard sur 20 euros ???



Ô pauvre monde occidental, si tu savais.. 

Tiens, sers nous un thé pour nous réconforter


----------

